# Ideas for DC region bike trips in Oct?



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi All, 

We're headed to DC for a week or so in October and would like to spend 2-3 days riding from someplace outside DC. Our idea is to spend those days doing 50-80 mile rides from a B&B, lodge, etc. in a small-ish town within a couple hours of DC, ideally with great Fall colors and other scenery. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The Bavarian Inn in Shepherdstown WV.*



PdxMark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We're headed to DC for a week or so in October and would like to spend 2-3 days riding from someplace outside DC. Our idea is to spend those days doing 50-80 mile rides from a B&B, lodge, etc. in a small-ish town within a couple hours of DC, ideally with great Fall colors and other scenery. Any suggestions? Thanks.


http://www.bavarianinnwv.com/

A bit pricey but our favorite. You can ride along the Potomac River to Harpers Ferry, cross the river to several Civil War Battlefields including Antietam, South Mountain and even Gettysburg. The C&O canal tow path is nice that time of year. The Revolutionary War era Fort Frederick is well within reach.

Good stuff. 

If the Bravarian Inn is a bit too much there are several less expensive places in town as well as a few B&Bs but be sure to eat at least one meal at the Inn.

BTW if your wife likes to shop as much as mine does try to keep her out of the shops in town.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you. That sounds just right. I'll check it out.


----------

